# New V-Cubes (up to 11)?



## pullerknabe (Jan 8, 2009)

Heyo!

Does anybody know the release date for the new v-cubes?
V-Cubes.com says "upcoming future"....


----------



## GalPro (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think anybody knows.
but my guess is a few monthes


----------



## mpohl100 (Jan 8, 2009)

GalPro said:


> I don't think anybody knows.
> but my guess is a few monthes


my guess is never cause 8x8,9x9,... isn't any extra challenge and V-cubes is going to realize this.


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 8, 2009)

With the success of the V5-7 I would expect they would release the new cubes at least by next Christmas, and probably earlier.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 8, 2009)

is there going to be a V2 or V4?


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 8, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> is there going to be a V2 or V4?



eventually


----------



## pullerknabe (Jan 8, 2009)

A V2 and a V10 or V11 would be cool.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 8, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> is there going to be a V2 or V4?



And a V3, which from the looks of the patent, will probably be almost unPOPable


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 8, 2009)

Konstantinos said he eventually plans for all the cubes to be produced. It may take years, but his ambition is to produce them all, so support him by buying puzzles!


----------



## jcuber (Jan 8, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Konstantinos said he eventually plans for all the cubes to be produced. It may take years, but his ambition is to produce them all, so support him by buying puzzles!



Who is konstantinos?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 8, 2009)

Im looking forward VERY MUCH to a V-4 in the long future. I NEVER ever have a good 4x4, and when I finally got one.. I lose it at comp 
*someday*


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 8, 2009)

jcuber said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Konstantinos said he eventually plans for all the cubes to be produced. It may take years, but his ambition is to produce them all, so support him by buying puzzles!
> ...



The guy who works at the V-Cube place.


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 8, 2009)

I will support him in buying all of his puzzles ;-))


----------



## jcuber (Jan 8, 2009)

Do they at least have prototypes of each one? I think that would be pretty easy.


----------



## GalPro (Jan 8, 2009)

v cube 4 is a good idea, and maybe they should focus on it first, cuz the original 4x4 sucks


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2009)

jcuber said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Konstantinos said he eventually plans for all the cubes to be produced. It may take years, but his ambition is to produce them all, so support him by buying puzzles!
> ...



Fail.

Konstantinos Verdes... he's the son of the inventor (Panagiotis) and pretty much the salesman for V-cubes. He's also a really cool guy.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if the V4 will have a clicking mechanism similar to the 6x6? I hope not!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll probably just get the V11. Maybe the V6b.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 9, 2009)

They are going to come out with the bigger cubes first, then they will work on 4x4 (which I can't wait for) and below. They already have the blueprints for all the cubes and all their pieces (cannot find link). I saw the patent on the designs


----------



## wongxiao (Jan 9, 2009)

I kind of think that the extra big cubes would just be more time consuming, and not all that much more challenging. To be honest, I really can't wait to see the VCube 3. I imagine it would be an incredible machine.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Jan 10, 2009)

I remember reading some where that all of the plans where ready and done but the factories are not ready.


----------



## Garmon (Jan 10, 2009)

I am excited for V cube 2, 3, 4 and 6b. I can wait a year.


----------



## panyan (Jan 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Konstantinos said he eventually plans for all the cubes to be produced. It may take years, but his ambition is to produce them all, so support him by buying puzzles!
> ...



i think he means panagiotis (which is my name)


----------



## jcuber (Jan 10, 2009)

No, I learned that konstantinos is panagoitis's son.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2009)

panyan said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Panagiotis is the inventor, who doesn't speak any english. Konstantinos is his son who runs the whole operation. It would be kind of hard for panagiotis to tell me anything, as I don't understand Greek.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Does anyone know if the V4 will have a clicking mechanism similar to the 6x6? I hope not!



yes it will. It will still be great though, the peices will be larger and it will most likely pop less, the clicking isn't really a problem, it's the pops for me.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 10, 2009)

They should build in something like the memyself&pi mod, so the clicking won't be as bad/less pops.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 10, 2009)

That doesnt have to do with popping so much. Dene, or masterNZ I believe, has a mod for popping.


----------



## panyan (Jan 11, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



i am greek (cypriot) so i was surprised that these amazing cubes come from my country


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 11, 2009)

I want the bigger cubes just because I can say "I have an 11x11 rubik's cube"

but it will take me HOURS to solve


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 11, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I want the bigger cubes just because I can say "I have an 11x11 rubik's cube"
> 
> but it will take me HOURS to solve



+1

It's great just to have the bragging rights, doesn't it?

I got all 3 V-Cubes in November last year, but I've hardly touched the V5, and have only solved the V6 and V7 twice each.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 11, 2009)

Garmon said:


> I am excited for V cube 2, 3, 4 and 6b. I can wait a year.



You do know 6b will have the same mechanism  I'm more interested in the v4, hopefully it will make other 4x4x4's obsolete.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 11, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I want the bigger cubes just because I can say "I have an 11x11 rubik's cube"
> 
> but it will take me HOURS to solve



And it will probably bankrupt you!  Lol.


----------

